# Weneed 2 for an overnighter thu/fri to boomvang



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright guys, clear your schedules and lets fish! We need 2 to go out of Freeport on Thursday morning 8 am coming back Friday early evening. Going to Boomvang. All safety gear on board. 2 of my crew are well known top notch guys. Sorry, no beer or alcohol. Got to keep clear heads. 32' Pro Line Express. Very comfortable. Gonna tear em up! Please do not post "Sorry I cant make it...." Cmon now, you know you reschedule that meeting or put those TPS reports off til Monday for boomvang....


----------



## dragbike (Sep 3, 2013)

*boomvang*

Pm sent


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

